# 2011 Oltre is on order



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

OK,
it is official. I have a 2011 Oltre frameset coming. should be here in early to mid nov. I hope. Bianchi doesn't have any yet. Build will be a sram red build with zero g brakes and easton crankset. I was going to sell the easton in favor of a true BB30, but the easton is stiff and light and with out the external BB lighter than most BB30 cranksets. And since I have it already (its new) i figure I will run it. the rest of the parts are easton EC90 bar and EA90 stem. Fizik saddle and what ever wheels are suited for the ride i am on. Can't wait. should be a sweet ride. I will def post some pics once its in and built


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I just got some Zero G brakes last year on my T-Cube. They're a royal pain in the ass! They're light, but are a pain to set up and don't stay centered very well.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

I will order one to and also build it up with Sram Red (full groupset). I'm curious, have you got it yet? The delivery times here in Sweden are way to long (early next year at best). Where have you ordered yours?

OS


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

i was told it would be available on or about the 20th of nov. so, we will see


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

wow, can't wait to see the pictures. it looks like it will be an incredible bike!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

rode one today built up with Super Record and DT Swiss carbon wheels.

Beautiful bike. Weighed in at 15.5


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

ewitz said:


> rode one today built up with Super Record and DT Swiss carbon wheels.
> 
> Beautiful bike. Weighed in at 15.5


sounds like a very nice build right there. any more thoughts on the ride?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

ellipsis212 said:


> sounds like a very nice build right there. any more thoughts on the ride?


Super responsive with a very solid feeling front end. Reminded me of the ride of a Dogma but it felt lighter and even more responsive to rider input. The anodized Ti bits are a nice bit of understated bling and the BB looks enormous.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw a built up one with Di2 and was astonished at what Bianchi had accomplished. I think its a great choice with SRAM. Lighter and more responsive than the Dogma ?? wOOahh.. Bianchi appears to be back. I hope we can see them in the peloton in the upcoming years.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I thought Bianchi is going with Aqua & Sapone for next year. At least we'll see them in the Giro.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Bianchi to going to sponsor Androni Giocattoli in 2011, and riding Oltre framesets. They also have an option for a 2nd year. 

I don't recall what A&S is doing in 2011 (they rode Bottecchia is 2010). 



spade2you said:


> I thought Bianchi is going with Aqua & Sapone for next year. At least we'll see them in the Giro.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

merckxman said:


> Bianchi to going to sponsor Androni Giocattoli in 2011, and riding Oltre framesets. They also have an option for a 2nd year.
> 
> I don't recall what A&S is doing in 2011 (they rode Bottecchia is 2010).


You're right, although I couldn't find the original link. LOL, I just knew it was one of _those_ teams. Hopefully they'll get a UCI team in the next couple of years. This year is looking to be chalked full of too many Specialized and Treks.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Look at what arrived with the mailman today!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Molto bene!
What components are going on it?


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

I will build it up with Sram Red groupset, FSA bar/stem and som old Corima Aero wheels.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Some more pics!


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

os72 said:


> Some more pics!



Finally... a photo (the top one) that shows the iridescent celeste color used on the newer carbon fiber bikes including the Infinito I have. I am in love with the way that finish changes in different light. I think it is just awesome.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's some pictures of the finished bike (the steerer tube isn't cut though). The weight is 6,55 kg.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Nicely done. The white/celest is working perfectly.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Been riding the Oltre for a little while now. I must say (though its on the pricey side) its totaly awsome! Its both light and stiff. I had the (non IASP) 928 Sl before and that was also great but not at all as stiff. When you push the pedals down the power is pushing the bike forward instead of flexing in the BB area. 
So, if you want to buy a great bike and are willing to open up the wallet a bit I can recommend the Bianchi Oltre!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

os72 said:


> Been riding the Oltre for a little while now. I must say (though its on the pricey side) its totaly awsome! Its both light and stiff. I had the (non IASP) 928 Sl before and that was also great but not at all as stiff. When you push the pedals down the power is pushing the bike forward instead of flexing in the BB area.
> So, if you want to buy a great bike and are willing to open up the wallet a bit I can recommend the Bianchi Oltre!


You found the 928 SL BB flexy? I've yet to ride one, but I heard the BB was stiffer than the T-Cube and I find the T-Cube plenty stiff, although I'm just a climber and hardly throwing out big power numbers.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

spade2you said:


> You found the 928 SL BB flexy? I've yet to ride one, but I heard the BB was stiffer than the T-Cube and I find the T-Cube plenty stiff, although I'm just a climber and hardly throwing out big power numbers.


I expressed myself badly... I didn't mean 928 Sl was flexy but compared to Oltre it's not as stiff... I had a Bianchi XL Carbon before the 928 Sl and thought that was also stiffer than the Sl. The 928 Sl is a great ride since it is really light (especially noticed when climbing) but I think that Oltre is an even better ride when it is stiffer (but not too stiff). 
It is hard to describe a feeling you get from riding a bike...:blush2:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

os72 said:


> I expressed myself badly... I didn't mean 928 Sl was flexy but compared to Oltre it's not as stiff... I had a Bianchi XL Carbon before the 928 Sl and thought that was also stiffer than the Sl. The 928 Sl is a great ride since it is really light (especially noticed when climbing) but I think that Oltre is an even better ride when it is stiffer (but not too stiff).
> It is hard to describe a feeling you get from riding a bike...:blush2:


Gotcha. Very hard to describe or predict feel. My problem is that in my size and price range, I can't try before buying. 

I really wish I could have snagged a 928 SL and recently looked at a new 928 SL frame, but there don't seem to be many in the US and none in my size. 

I'm very happy with my T-Cube. The Oltre would be a dream bike. As much as I'd love to race it, there are too many crashes. If this were my main rider, I'd feel odd/guilty about clamping it into the trainer.


----------



## pickled (Apr 28, 2011)

os72 said:


> Here's some pictures of the finished bike (the steerer tube isn't cut though). The weight is 6,55 kg.


This is one of the best Oltre builds I've seen! :thumbsup: 
Except for the all the matt black ones...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Since we're diverting a bit from topic Oltre:
A friend in the club recently cracked his 928 SL big time in the bottom bracket area. Big and strong guy, though. 185cm/80kg.
Replacement frame is on it's way, which is quite nice given that the cracked frame is three years old and sold before the implementation of the global 5 year warranty. BTW we wonder what kind of replacement frame he'll get. Are there any SLs left? Exciting times.


----------

